# Where do find aero parts for my s14...



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

so any of you guys kow a good online store to buy a front splitter, front canards, and a rear diffuser for an s14? 

thanks guys.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't feel like flaming so i'll just call you a noob


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

Takakaira.com is goood.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Put only a GP sports, or Target aero body kit on it and leave it alone! The 240 is too attractive to ruin with all kinds of rice


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i don't feel like flaming so i'll just call you a noob


 :thumbdwn: Everyone has their own cup of tea. You were once in the same position!

Another option is Extreme Dimension.http://www.extremedimensions.com They also carry Carbon Creations products.


----------

